# Deceptive CDs / MP3s



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I very nearly purchased the mp3 version of the CD below. The samples sound great but something stopped me. For one thing, Amazon doesn't tell us which track goes with which composer and when there are multiple composers this can become an issue. I wanted to be sure I could label the tracks properly so I did a little research.

It turns out the Mendelssohn (Op. 49) is a four movement piece and only two of them appear here. The Op. 83 is the Max Bruch, an eight movement work of which only three appear here. The only complete work appears to be the Farrenc, Op. 45.

Well now I'm so angry I won't even consider the Farrenc.









Link to full page with track descriptions

Have you run across deceptive situations like that?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Amazon track listings (Google too from what I hear) often lack composer's names on downloads. For classical music, this is a major issue. But since classical music makes up only 2-3% of their market, it's unlikely they'll spend much in the way of resources remedying this.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't buy digital files, but I listen to samples a lot and incomplete labelling makes correctly identifying pieces/movements a problem. I often compare with amazon.co.uk, which seems to do a better job.

I simply don't buy albums with more than one composer. If I like a piece that much, then there must be something else worthwhile by the composer that I would be satisfied with, otherwise... I don't need to buy everything. The only exception that I was unable to get around was:


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

brotagonist said:


> I don't buy digital files, but I listen to samples a lot and incomplete labelling makes correctly identifying pieces/movements a problem. I often compare with amazon.co.uk, which seems to do a better job.
> 
> I simply don't buy albums with more than one composer. If I like a piece that much, then there must be something else worthwhile by the composer that I would be satisfied with, otherwise... I don't need to buy everything. The only exception that I was unable to get around was:
> 
> View attachment 30110


CDs are the only way2listen properly 2digital files unless uv converted said CDs urslf 2WAV for usage on a music server linked by wire rather than the ether imo. HBR CBR MP3 may be good but it is still a compressed file format as is APE, FLAC etc and you get proper notes or librettos or whatever and that may open a can of worms so I'm off now 

As regards records I suspect that one should buy a CD rather than convert as I take on board comments elsewhere that conversion of something analogue which may have some surface noises will just worsen those distortions with some added digital conversion artifacts besides if my dad can listen to the records he has OK then why bother worsening that picture. My dad has duplicated some stuff he has in the newer format and some he'd like2 he probly can't get as it's old I suppose and perhaps 'out of print' if that's the right terminology but he has never converted anything.

Anyway I am enjoying my big book and bought a boxed set of Dowland going for a song in Saltzburg and I know it should've bn Mozart as a friend said last week when I was hunting out Ligeti in the same place ahead of catching the big silver bird home :tiphat:

It seems 2b calmer in here again so maybe I'll pop in on occasion


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Some old stuff:









A Colosseum Shostakoich LP: "Symphony no.10", released as "conducted by Shostakovich", when in fact it was a Mravinsky recording.

Ravel "Piano Concerto in G" is sometimes seen in the recording by Marguerite Long as "conducted by Ravel", but there are doubts of this attribution - the conductor was probably Freitas Branco, cf for instance http://www.maurice-ravel.net/concerto2.htm









Gilels plays - "Kurt Vanderling" conducts ;-).


----------

